# Help! Sos! Nikon D60 Help!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

shooting pix with another gal at my sisters wedding Saturday. Cleaned my lenses, organized my camera bag, etc. For some reason my camera will shoot only in Manual mode??? The auto mode is not working! Help! Yes button on left is set to A. Is there another setting somewhere I have messed up?? Top button is also on Auto but doesn't matter, camera seems to only want to shoot with side button set to manual. Help!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't have a Nikon yet but do you have a lens that is set to manual instead of auto? Have you tried to remove the battery then put it back in? Just a couple of things that come to mind.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

You said the button is set to A. A is for Aperture mode (which is a manual mode). Did you mean Auto?

Have you tried to reset to default settings?

As a last resort, there is a reset switch under the connector cover. Instruction int the manual on page 167 under technical notes. Let me know if you need this info. I be happy to email it to you.

I would try the default setting first.

Let me know if you need any more info; I have my D60 Manual out.

Kelly

UPDATE

Playing with my camera -- I discovered A setting under Auto shooting info -- If I turn on P,S,A,M it seem to disable the auto setting. (Under the SETUP Menu -- Auto shooting info -- make sure the -- Digital Vari-Program is on)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Family From MI said:


> You said the button is set to A. A is for Aperture mode (which is a manual mode). Did you mean Auto?
> 
> Have you tried to reset to default settings?
> 
> ...


yes, I meant Auto > I was sure in panic mode, but after arrowing through settings I found a reset and it is working again. Baffled as to what happened. I also found my manual! didn't know about the external reset, nice to know! Thank you all so much for input. I sure hope that whatever was the hang up won't come back. I had noticed on last trip it had done it but it didn't stay not working. Weird. Cross fingers and say prayers all is well during wedding! Gasp! My sister is counting on me and another person. ( I am even going to weasel my way into the where the guys when everyone is getting ready so my Nikon can't let me down! Haha!) I do have a Cooplix S800 for back up and it actually comes in handy but I love my SLR!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure everything will go great for your sisters wedding.

Glad to help.

Kelly


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You said the button is set to A. A is for Aperture mode (which is a manual mode). Did you mean Auto?
> 
> Have you tried to reset to default settings?
> 
> ...


yes, I meant Auto > I was sure in panic mode, but after arrowing through settings I found a reset and it is working again. Baffled as to what happened. I also found my manual! didn't know about the external reset, nice to know! Thank you all so much for input. I sure hope that whatever was the hang up won't come back. I had noticed on last trip it had done it but it didn't stay not working. Weird. Cross fingers and say prayers all is well during wedding! Gasp! My sister is counting on me and another person. ( I am even going to weasel my way into the where the guys when everyone is getting ready so my Nikon can't let me down! Haha!) I do have a Cooplix S800 for back up and it actually comes in handy but I love my SLR!
[/quote]

Best advice is to learn how to shoot in half-manual modes such as A - Aperture priority. You just need to learn what ISO to pick (50-100 landscapes, tripod, outside, 200-sunny handheld, 400-cloudy, indoors, 800-dark indoors) and then the correct aperture ( <2.8 1 person, close, 4-two people, 5.6-group, 8-11-landscapes. It is a myth that SLRs take better photos, I've sold photos I've taken with my P&S, heck I even had one published in the newspaper I took with a camera phone no joke. SLRs only make it easier to take better photos once you learn how due to having more controls that offer faster access. Aperture Priority is the mode that most Pro's use 95% of the time with Manual being the other 5% unless they do mostly studio photos.


----------

